# 3 Things I LOVE about my Chi...



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Well obviously I am bored since I have a week off of work...LOL...so Gizmo has been my shadow all week...so I decided to start a thread on 3 things you absolutely LOVE about your chi...

Here's the hard part...only 3 things!!! 
Here goes...

Three things I love about my Chi...

1. His round apple head, he has such a cute round head and such a tiny muzzle I must give his head a minimum of 20 kisses a day  

2. His love for me. He is friendly with all but alas I am His MUMMY!! This little guy adores me so much, sometimes we just cuddle and he just stares at me and you can feel the love...sigh'....

3. His smell...LOL...Gizmo has a unique puppy smell that still hasn't gone away, even after a bath he has his own smell...even his blankies smell like him...I made a thread before on his corn-chip scent...hehehe...I so love it because when I smell it I know it's my baby  

Ok....your turn!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww that's so cute.  Gizmo's so beautiful. Deedlit has the frito'ey smell too. 

Hmm..only three? That's tough but here it is: 

Deedlit:

1. Her nakedness. :lol: She has the nakedest chest and stomach, there's barely any hair there. I love to kiss her chest and tummy and she gets SO mad when me or her daddy kiss her tummy. 

2. Her noises. She always makes these pushy 'uahhh' noises when she tries to play with my mom's chis and pushes on them with her nose. It's so cute. 

3. Her smile.  In the mornings and when she's really happy she smiles at us. It's a real smile too, she lifts her lips and stretches them back in a toothy smile. This is one of the cutest things I think I've ever seen in my life. It just melts my heart. 


Cosette:

1. Her parrotness. :lol: She thinks she's a bird because she always lays right on my shoulder. She can lay there for hours and I can write and fold clothes, etc. with her still comfortable. It's nice to have something so soft and warm right there.  

2. Her sticky tongue. She loves to kiss me but she always gets distracted mid-lick and her tongue sticks to my hand for a minute until she goes back to it and finishes. :lol: Her dad does the same thing. 

3. Her growl. It's not good to encourage, I know, but it's so funny. She sounds like a gremlin or something, makes this weird weird noise. It always makes me laugh.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Awww, my Shiver!

#1. The "I love you" look that she gives me. I'll be talking to my bf but looking at her because she thinks I'm having a conversation with her.

#2. That funny fast breathing when she's doing her morning zoomies. Sounds so cute.

#3. When she's sleeping on my lap and I go to move her and she groans. I love that sound.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

1. his warm fuzzy fur next to me in bed at night
2. when he pines at me to pick him up for cuddles
3. when his ears go back and he looks like a baby seal

...and absolutley everything else about him, hes my baby! 

i call that smell his popcorn smell!


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

This is a great topic..

I just love when peenutt does something wrong (she knows better) 
like jump on the bed and you catch her...she flattens herself so low that she thinks you can't see her. (she ain't that tiny) 

I love her little face looking out the window when she see you coming it just brightens up. 

I love the total face wash (ears and all) especially when I had a bad day at work and she just knows Mommy's home....it's kissy time.... 


Love my baby-pee.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Wonderful idea!

Tucker: 
1. He's so smart. I love his tricks and games he makes up.

2. He's so vocal. He really has a talkative streak and I love how he vocalizes (not just barking) when he's playing, wanting something, see's something is worried, is trying to be "quiet", etc.

3. He's so loving and sweet. He is Momma's boy and I love that about him. When all is said and done its my lap he wants and nothing else.

Jasper:
1. He's such a wild man. I love how his personality matches his coat. He's crazy, silly, and a little ball of fun.

2. He's gorgeous. I have always wanted a blue merle (actually wanted a mini aussie), so I love that his looks fit my fondest wishes.

3. His smiles. He brings smiles and energy to our house. You can't "not" smile when Jasper is about. He's always happy. He takes whatever Tucker dishes out and still goes about playfully interacting.. he's very persistent, things just roll off his back.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Bella 

1) She's wants to be with me all the time , except when Daddys home :lol: 

2) Her eyes they melt my heart & show so much love 

3) Her playful growl she gives me when I clap my hands & stomp my feet

Poco

1) His adorable face he's so so cute just looking at him makes me smile 

2) His super sweet disposition , He's like a sweet little cartoon character 

3) His fuzzy fur I love to touch him he's so soft & cuddly


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

this is such a cute topic

i love it when armani wakes up and yawns but he makes this noise at the same time,it gets higher and higher its so sweet.

i love it when i come home his tail cant possibly wag anymore and he just cant stop licking me

number 3 i love it when he creeps under the covers with me at bed time and just lays close with his head on me (even though he knows hes not meant to)


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I just love hearing all of this...makes me all warm n fuzzy feeling...so much love right?!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

BRITNEY:

1) Her little head. I love her little apple head. I enjoy giving her kisses on her head all the time

2) Her muzzle. She has the cutest little muzzle I've seen!!

3) Her back feet. I LOVE her two little back feet. I kiss them all the time!!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

1. minnies playful one of a kind personality

2.the very close bond we have.

3.her friendliness and good nature.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

oh what a great thread! 

1. i love rockys "talking" he seems like he knows what i say and he responds. its so cute!

2. his love for me. i have never had a dog so in love with me lol. he will just sit on my lap and stare at me with those big eyes, its adorable!

3. when i get home from school or work he will run up to the stairs (we live in a condo) and start doing 360s until i pick him up. no matter what when i see him even if i had a horrible day he makes me smile and i love that about him!

geez i could go on forever it was hard to pick 3!!! :wave:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

This is great.

1. I love the little growl she makes when she is trying to get my attention, to take her off the chair, sofa, bed etc.

2. Her please take me with you look, when I am leaving without her.

3. The feel of her soft body pushed up against my back while we are sleeping.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome thread!

1. I love how she goes crazy when I come home (or re-enter the room after being gone 5 minutes) like it's the best thing that ever happened to her.
2. When I bend down to pick her up, she leaps into my arms like that's exactly where she wants to be.
3. The close bond between us. I've had dogs all my life, and I've NEVER had one that I was as close to as Gracie. I think she reads my mind!

It's hard to stop at three!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie:

1. I love her white "mittens" on her front paws
2. Her blue back and tail are too adorable!
3. She gives the best kisses on command

Madison:

1. His crazy zoomies get the entire pack going nuts!
2. When I say "Petsmart" or "Doggy Park" he jumps right into his carrier; it's so funny.
3. When it is late at night and I am in the living room, he glances out from my bedroom as if to say "Okay, mommy, time for bed!"


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I love about Coco

1. Her BIG brown eyes that keep contact with you forever.
2. Her cute spinning when she wants something.
3. Her waiting on the couch looking out the window waiting for me to come home.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

With Chuwee it would have to be:

1) His smell. He has the puppy smell still and I love it. Makes me want to squeeze the stuffin outta him.  

2) The way he jumps up and down at my feet until I pick him up. He literally jumps off the floor with all four feet in the air. Like he is bouncing on a trampoline or something. It cracks me up.

3) The way he runs around the house looking for me at full tilt after he comes in from outside. He runs from room to room until he finds me. Then there is the big ahah!! there you are! and his eyes light up and he goes nuts...lol


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

With Halle it would be:

1. her funny cute "monkey noises", as we call them. They are just weird whine-growl things that really sound like a person complaining. haha

2. How everytime I wake up in the middle of the night, she is cuddled up right against me, asleep with a smile, no matter how many times i switch sleeping positions

3. how she is so smart and loves people!


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

So cute!

Sophie:
1. Her sideways smile. She lifts her back leg and smile on only one side of her mouth every time you rub her belly.
2. The way she sleeps. She goes under the covers, then lays on her back and scoots up to put her head by my shoulder. It's like she's sleeping on her back with her front "arms" and head sticking out from under the covers, like a little person!
3. The way she looks at me in the morning. She gets this irrated look when the alarm goes off, and she glares at me with her eyes half open. Then eventually, she will get up and lick my face and look at me like she just couldn't be happier to be in bed with us.

Roxy
1. The way she asks for attention. She sits by my feet and growls until you look at her, then she makes this little puppy-yap noise until you pick her up. I don't think she understands the purpose of growling yet!
2. Hopping. She hops up and down like a bunny. Usually its because she wants to get up on the furniture, but she hasn't figured out yet that you have to hop up _and forward _to get anywhere.
3. Her little puppy groans. She makes these little puppy noises that sound like groans, like her life is just sooo difficult! Usually it's because she irritated with Sophie.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

All your Chi's are sooo adorable <3

*Pepi:*
1. His wet eyes.
2. How he's lazy, greedy, stubborn and selfish.
3. EVERYTHING.

*Lillie:*
1. The way she'd never, ever hurt you.
2. Her big brown eyes!
3. Her patience. She's such a true born mother.

*Bindii:*
1. The perfectly even white mitt on her paw.
2. The way she wobbles.
3. How she reminds me of Bambi!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Just reading through all these posts has given me a big smile and warm fuzzies!

I love SO much about Dolly but here are three:

LUMINOUS EYES!!! Oh, how I love her eyes!

CUDDLE TIME!!! Nothing is better than her at my feet, under the blanket.

TALKING!!!! Her little growling noises...sometimes she sounds like a baby. Feed me! Pick me up! Hug me!

I am a true chi lover!


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Poncho:

1) His ears (say no more)
2) How he looks at me (true love)
3) How he loves to be around me (he follows me from room to room)

Sasha:

1) How petite and girlie she is
2) How she hops up and down when she wants to be picked up
3) How she lays in my arms like a newborn baby for hours

Milo (Pug)

1) How fat and cuddly he is
2) His wet kisses
3) His weird snorts and sneezes

I adore all of my fur-babies and can't wait to get home to them each and every day :love3:


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

3 things I like about my chi, Gidget:

1. Her tail, I love it when it's curled up and she wags it just a little to know she's happy or anticipating something.

2. Her size: She is the first house dog we've had and I wouldn't have it any other way now because she is easy to handle and pick up. Although, she is tough to catch, especially if she has the zoomies

3. Her affection toward us: She is a very loveable and attatched chi who I enjoy seeing her curled up on the couch with us while we watch tv. She makes my day.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow this is a great thread.
Ok 3 things I love about Tilly.
1. i always kiss her neck and she always closes her eyes and puts her head back.
2. when her ears go back when she's excited.
3. how loyal she is and the way she sits on my lap like its there for her and ger alone....lol thats a sneaky 2


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Only 3 I could list hundreds. What a great warm and fuzzy thread. Ok just 3

1. The total and complete love he has for me and me for him 

2. The hilarious things he does that keep him laughing

3. The way he follows me from room to room and has to be with me all the time, if i am on the computer, or on the counch , or the bathroom , or when i go to bed. He is such an angel

And after you mentioned it last time I noticed he does have a smell like a warm frito :roll: or something on the warm part of his body when he has been asleep


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Ooooo guys this is sooo cute! And I love the description "zoomies" it is so self explanatory! Okay, only three things about Junie:

1. The way she knows when I get home from my early shift to not wake up fully because she is just going to climb in bed with me. She just lays her head on my shoulder and waits to crawl under the covers. I sleep curled up on my side like a "c" and she sleeps in the curve!

2. The way she thinks that everybody just loves her! She is so narcissistic(sp?)! My mom tells her that all the time but then picks her up and snuggles her...you can't help cuddle her little body!

3. The way she looks at me when I talk to her. Her little head tilts back and forth like she is saying "I wish I spoke English!" It is so sweet! She has such a sweet personality.


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Very sweet sentiments about chis!

3 things about Skippy:
Her little puppy breath and when she sniffs around my face!
Her little sighs when she curls up and falls asleep on my lap
When her ears go back when I get out of the shower and she comes to greet me and lick my ankles!

Love my little Skippy!


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

Really great thread : )

Yoshi:
1. The way he looks like a miniature German Shepherd with a black stripe down his back.

2. His watery eyes that convey so much.

3. The way his front feet turn slightly outward when he stands.

Bella:
1. Her pitch black luminous eyes that have a hint of blue in certain light.

2. Her rumble growls

3. The tiny bark she has when she chases me.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

This whole thread is giving me warm fuzzies  

Carl
1. How excited he is when I get home. If he's gated in the kitchen he'll cry until I pick him up. He just wants to be held and loved.

2. The noises he makes. Like when he yawns and makes a noise at the same time. Or when he knows I'm upset with him he'll just sit there and make these quiet little whiny noises. (Talk about a guilt trip)

3. When he curls up and sleeps on my lap. Every night he falls asleep on my lap before it's time for bed.

:love5:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

rach said:


> 2. when her ears go back when she's excited.


OMG, can I add that as a 4th, hehe. Halle does that, too!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*BOSCO *

1. The way he sometimes looks at me with such love! 
2. His imitation of a parrot (sitting on my shoulder)
3. Him imitation of a bull (he'll paw at the ground with his back feet)


*LOLA*

1. The happy dance that she does when I come home or wake up in the mornings.
2. The smell she gets when she is napping under a cover.
3. The little noises she makes. She doesn't bark but does make the funniest, cutest, smallest noises. She's so funny


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

1. When Kara kisses me, with her eyes fixed on my lips and her body almost trembling with excitement

2. When she looks at me very puzzled

3. When she does her happy dance either for me or someone else


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

1 I love that Poppys whiskers are black on one side and white on the other 
2 I love how she is so excited at EVERYTHING
3 I love that she loves me as much as I love her!!

I could go on and on .. 

poppy


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't got Chizilla yet... so I'll have to see about him.... but here's what I love about weazle.

1. The way he would look at me. He would stare at me cocking his head from one side to the other like he was studying me and trying to figure something out

2. The way he would go out of his mind when I came home. He would jump and wag his tail and bark and try and run in all directions at once.

3. The way he ran. As he would run around, he would move his back legs in sync and his rear end would start going down and his front end would raise up a little bit


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

2. His imitation of a parrot (sitting on my shoulder) 


:lol: :lol: :lol: Boogaloo i am always telling people I thought I had a dog not a parrot


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

1. her bark... it is just too cute!!!!!!

2. that she is sooooooo smart.... I usually only have to tell her something once... and she knows what it is... or seems too..

3. the way she wont sleep unless she has me to lie on... she will scream bloody murder til I lie down... she just has to be on me... I think that is just too cute...

and I think being a parrot is a chi thing... she does that to me while we are driving down the road... my husband and I are in a 18 wheeler going cross country, and she will climb up on my shoulders and either look out the window or snuggle down to take a nap... she is just too much!


----------

